# Les DD LaCie [3]...



## nicomax (15 Novembre 2005)

Salut,
J'ai un DD 160 LACIE (port firewire) et il m'est impossible de copier un fichier .dv de 4Go. Il me dit qu'il y a une erreur (-36) et que le fichier contient des données endommagées.
Or ce fichier fonctionne parfaitement bien.
En revanche, pour tout fichier .dv de 2Go, pas de problème, il les copie sur le DD sans souci...

Quelqu'un sait quoi faire ?
Merci.

Ne possédant pas de graveur DVD, mettre mes fichiers .dv sur DD est la seule solution de stockage que j'ai pour l'heure.


----------



## golf (15 Novembre 2005)

Tentes une réparation de ton DD source [Mac] avec "Utilitaire de disque" !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2005)

nicomax a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> J'ai un DD 160 LACIE (port firewire) et il m'est impossible de copier un fichier .dv de 4Go. Il me dit qu'il y a une erreur (-36) et que le fichier contient des données endommagées.
> Or ce fichier fonctionne parfaitement bien.
> En revanche, pour tout fichier .dv de 2Go, pas de problème, il les copie sur le DD sans souci...
> ...



Salut,

Peux tu dire comment est formatée ta partition? car si c'est de la FAT (DOS), celle ci est limitée en taille de fichier et je crois à 4Go.

a+
Goul


----------



## MarcMame (17 Novembre 2005)

Goul a dit:
			
		

> Peux tu dire comment est formatée ta partition? car si c'est de la FAT (DOS), celle ci est limitée en taille de fichier et je crois à 4Go.


Non, c'est 2Go maxi, tout comme sous MacOS 9.


----------



## histoiresdimages (21 Décembre 2005)

bonjour,
hier j ais essayé de faire glisser un dossier de music, sur un disc dur lacie.
mac à lacie, mais rien il me refuse cette action, ou si, mais pas toutes les chansons, il me dit erreur 50...
pour pouvoir mettre les morceaux refusés, il faut, que je diminue leur nom, pourquoi???
je devrais pas avoir de probleme a faire juste glisser des dossiers du disc interne vers un disc externe...
merci de votre aide...
histoiredimages...
ps : je suis nul en informatique, mais je peux donner des conseils en photos et avec plaisir


----------



## macmarco (21 Décembre 2005)

histoiresdimages a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> hier j ais essayé de faire glisser un dossier de music, sur un disc dur lacie.
> mac à lacie, mais rien il me refuse cette action, ou si, mais pas toutes les chansons, il me dit erreur 50...
> pour pouvoir mettre les morceaux refusés, il faut, que je diminue leur nom, pourquoi???
> ...




Quel est le format de ton disque(HFS+) ?
As-tu réparé les autorisations(/Applications/Utilitaires/Utilitaire de disque) ?

PS : Ce n'est pas la bonne section des forums pour poser la question, un modérateur déplacera peut-être ton sujet.


----------



## carolus (24 Décembre 2005)

J'ai un disque LaCie depuis 3 mois, USB et firewire.
Il a très bien fonctionné avec un IMacG5, il se mettait sous tension au démarrage de l'ordinateur, il se mettait hors tension à l'arrêt de l'ordinateur. Puis un jour il ne s'est plus allumé ni éteint automatiquement, mais il fonctionnait encore très bien. Depuis 2 jours il refuse de monter sur le bureau et je ne peux rien en tirer. Si vous avez un idée ....


----------



## golf (28 Février 2005)

Ce fil est la suite de : Les DD LaCie [2]​


----------



## PIWAY (24 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour a tous!

J'ai un disque Firewire USB 2 250 Go de Lacie. DEpuis un moment je ne peu plus rien copier dessu il me met une erreur barbare " (-8065) " Mais je crois que cela est du au PC d'un (alala ces Pécés) qui a planter lors d'un copiage. MOn disque était formatté en Mac os journalisé donc il me fallais un petit logiciel pour lire le disque. Je trouve aussi que mon disque fait du bruit (detail peut etre). Entre temps j'ai changé de mac javais un eMac 700 Mhz sur lequel le disque s'allumé et s'éteignait tout seul à la mie sous/hors tesion du mac.

Et autre detail facheux apres plusieur mail chez lacie aucune reponses!

Merci aux gens qui pourrons m'aider et bonne fêtes!


----------



## PIWAY (27 Décembre 2005)

Bonsoir à tous ; 

Je possède un disque dur lacie 250Go triple interface il y'a peu j'ai eu des soucis avec mais hier un bon formatage ma sauvé! et Ce matin en démarrant mon mac mini le disque ne s'est pas monté sur le bureau alors qu'il apparait dans " utilitaire de disque " et " à propos de ce mac " plusieur redéarrage n'ont servis à rien ainsi que d'utiliser l'usb à la place du fire wire.

SI quelqu'un à deja eu ce probleme ou sait comment le resoudre...

Merci bcp

@piway


----------



## golf (27 Décembre 2005)

Direction le SAV LaCie !


----------



## dj007 (27 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,

pour l'instant, je ne suis pas encore équipé. Mais j'ai une question qui me turlupine. En écumant les forums, j'ai vu bon nombre d'utilisateurs dont le pauvre disque LaCie ou MacWay était tombé en rade (pour ne pas dire parti en fumée). Certains semblent accorder de l'importance à la présence d'un ventilo.

J'aimerais donc savoir un peu ce que vous en pensez. Quand on lit fréquemment que les DD sont de moins en moins fiables, on a des frissons. A vrai dire, je suis sur le point de me payer un LaCie Porsche de 160Go (3"5 donc). Mais vu qu'il n'a pas de ventilo, je recommence à m'interesser aux d2 (plus chers à capacité égale)...

D'ailleurs, je me trompe ou MacWay ne fait aucun DD avec ventilo maintenant ? C'est quand même dingue de n'avoir que des dissipateurs thermiques basés sur l'alu seul...Mais bon, ca veut peut-être dire aussi que ça marche bien...Il y a de grosses différences dans les temperatures de fonctionnement ?

Merci d'avance pour vos lumières !

PS : je suis conscient que ma question peut paraitre un peu tirée par les cheveux, et ce d'autant plus que je ne serai amené à utilliser mon DD qu'assez rarement, pour faire des sauvegardes. Rien a voir donc avec un usage intensif...


----------



## PIWAY (27 Décembre 2005)

LaCie ne m'a pas répondu! SI quelqu'un a un adresse... pour que je puisse écrire au SAV sinon je vais à la Fnac là ou je l'ai acheté


----------



## Jean-Miche (28 Décembre 2005)

PIWAY a dit:
			
		

> LaCie ne m'a pas répondu! SI quelqu'un a un adresse... pour que je puisse écrire au SAV sinon je vais à la Fnac là ou je l'ai acheté



Je suis très content de mon disque dur 160 Go triple interface à 7200 tours.

Pour ce qui t'arrive as tu regardé sur le support du site de LaCie ?
Voilà ce que j'ai trouvé, c'est en pièce jointe.


----------



## MarcMame (28 Décembre 2005)

PIWAY a dit:
			
		

> LaCie ne m'a pas répondu! SI quelqu'un a un adresse... pour que je puisse écrire au SAV sinon je vais à la Fnac là ou je l'ai acheté


Rends toi à la FNAC.


----------



## PIWAY (30 Décembre 2005)

j'essaye tout de suite merci beaucoup..


----------



## PIWAY (30 Décembre 2005)

bien rien a faire j'ai reesayer sur un autre mac! rien !  sauf dans l'utilitaire et dans a propos.

Sinon ce qui me paraîs bizarre c'est que dans l'utilitaire de disque l'icône du volume "Lacie Disk" est un simple icône comme lorsque mac os ne sait comment ouvrir un fichier.

Si je le ramène à la Fnac il le ferons rapatrier chez lacie je pense mais je voulais savoir ce qu'il adviendra de mes données y'a t'il moyen de les récupérer et je pense que lacie n'a pas l'obligation de les récuperer j'ésperes me tromper..

c'est vraiment CHIANT tout cela

Mais merci pour votre aide!


----------



## vg93179 (31 Décembre 2005)

Salut à tous. 
Mon disque dur big disk lacie 500 GO acheté voici un mois a rendu l'âme, après pertes de données et tentatives de récup (voir plus haut DD lacie 2)
L'un des deux disques a laché, rendant toutes les données incomplètes.... 
Du coup il affiche à présent (apres reformatage) 240 G0 au lieu de 480... 

Bref. 
J'ai paumé la facture (Surcouf). 
A votre avis, comment je peux faire pour faire jouer la garantie... 
Ou est ce impossible ?
Merci ...


----------



## Timekeeper (11 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour, j'ai peur pour mon Lacie D2 : 

Parfois il se met à faire "clak", comme quand il s'éteint, et juste après j'entend le disque accélérer (donc il à dut ralentir avant).
Ca me l'a fait plusieurs fois en quelques dizaines de minutes hier soir, ça m'a fait très peur.

Je me demande si il est en train de lâcher ou si ça vient de 10.4.3 ?
J'ai l'impression qu'il à commencé à faire des choses étranges à la mise à jour de Tiger. Avant la gestion de l'arrêt des disques durs en cas d'inactivité ne me plaisait pas (trop rapide par rapport à 10.2 (j'ai sauté 10.3)).
Et depuis mon passage à 10.4*.3*, je l'entendait s'éteindre parfois (faire "clak").

J'ai peur


----------



## MarcMame (11 Janvier 2006)

Timekeeper a dit:
			
		

> Parfois il se met à faire "clak", comme quand il s'éteint, et juste après j'entend le disque accélérer (donc il à dut ralentir avant).
> Ca me l'a fait plusieurs fois en quelques dizaines de minutes hier soir, ça m'a fait très peur.
> Avant la gestion de l'arrêt des disques durs en cas d'inactivité ne me plaisait pas (trop rapide par rapport à 10.2 (j'ai sauté 10.3)).
> Et depuis mon passage à 10.4*.3*, je l'entendait s'éteindre parfois (faire "clak").


As tu été regler les préférences d'économie d'energie ? La case "suspendre l'activité des disques durs..." ne doit pas être coché.


----------



## Timekeeper (11 Janvier 2006)

Je me rend compte que je n'ai pas été clair dutout :
Sous 10.2 j'avait fini par l'activer et cette fonction me convenait.
Je n'ai jamais utilisé 10.3
Depuis 10.4, elle coupe les disques bien trop rapidement à mon goût.
Donc je l'ai décoché.
Mais est vite arrivé 10.4.3, et c'est là que j'ai commencé à entendre mon disque s'éteindre alors que l'option était décochée.


----------



## Timekeeper (11 Janvier 2006)

Aaaaaaaaaaïïïïïïïïe...

C'est un réel cri de douleur que j'écrit ici. Finalement j'ai recoché la case aujourd'hui, donc cet après-midi mon disque était éteint.
Mais ce soir, besoin de l'allumer : sur le site web d'ImageShack, je clique sur "choisir le fichier". La fenêtre s'ouvre et Mac OS démarre le disque externe.
C'est là que je prend peur : pendant qu'il prend son élan, un bruit terrifiant se fait entendre : je ne sais pas ce que c'était, à mi-chemin entre un "bip" électronique et un crissement de pneus. Ce fut court (le temps d'un "bip" quoi), mais inédit ! 
A part ça il à sembler finir son démarrage normalement, mais je l'ai débranché, j'ai les choquottes là :/

J'ai très très peur, ça sens le roussi :-( 
Je l'ai acheté sur l'Apple Store, si je veut l'envoyer en SAV tant qu'il respire encore, qui dois-je contacter, Apple ou Lacie ? 

Mon disque est un D2 triple interface 250 Go.
Mais sa référence est "300718", alors que je vois sur le site ce Lacie un modèle équivalent mais dont la ref est "300790". :???:
Pareil sur le site d'Apple, ce serait celui-ci...

Chez Apple, la garantie est d'un an, deux sur le site de Lacie, dois-je m'adresser directement à eux ?
Je vais déjà passer par ce formulaire du site de Lacie...


----------



## MarcMame (12 Janvier 2006)

Sans être à coté, sans entendre le bruit émit et en ne lisant que ta description, je ne vois pas vraiment de raison de s'alarmer. Les disques font parfois de petits bruits bizarre lors de l'allumage ou de l'extinction, le mien en fait de temps à autres, je l'ai depuis 5 ans, il n'est jamais tombé en panne pour autant, je ne l'ai jamais reformaté ni jamais perdu une donnée. Il y a d'autres symptomes bien plus alarmant que celui là. Mais bon, ce n'est qu'un avis, on est pas à coté de toi.


----------



## Bat-Mac (13 Janvier 2006)

Pour l'instant je suis bien content de mes 3 DD externes : un 160 LaCie Porsche FW400, un LaCie 160 triple interface et un LaCie triple interf. 250.
Les trois bambins vont très bien, merci !  :nippon: 
Je recommande tout de même de ne *jamais* remplir un DD externe à plus de 80% - d'ailleurs, à partir d'un remplissage aux 2/3, il commence à ralentir, pour cause de récup' de données fragmentées.
Il faut juste s'habituer à l'attendre reprendre sa vitesse de croisière après une certain temps sans l'utiliser.

.. et ne pas se dire que, puisqu'ils ont l'air costauds, on peut les trimballer n'importe comment !!!!!!


Tiens MacMane, pour compléter ton texte de bas de page :
Quand je suis plein, je me vide...
et quand je me vide, on se plaint !


----------



## MarcMame (13 Janvier 2006)

Bat-Mac a dit:
			
		

> Je recommande tout de même de ne *jamais* remplir un DD externe à plus de 80% - d'ailleurs, à partir d'un remplissage aux 2/3, il commence à ralentir, pour cause de récup' de données fragmentées.


Ce n'est pas qu'une histoire de fragmentation. Tous les disques durs sont connus pour être bien plus rapide en début de disque qu'en fin, d'où cette impression de lenteur lorsqu'il est bien gavé. Mais elle n'a aucune incidence sur la fiabilité, il n'y a aucune raison de s'interdire de remplir un disque, exception faite du disque système où il faut impérativement laisser de l'espace au Swap.


----------



## Timekeeper (13 Janvier 2006)

J'attend une réponse de Lacie encore quelques temps et je le rallume alors ;-)

Sinon, il est juste à côté de mon modem/routeur Wifi, ça peut interférer ? Pas que je pense que ça vienne de là, c'est juste une question qui m'a traversé la tête. Je repense aux téléphones mobiles faisant dérailler iPods et disques externes


----------



## Jean-Miche (14 Janvier 2006)

Timekeeper a dit:
			
		

> J'attend une réponse de Lacie encore quelques temps et je le rallume alors ;-)
> Sinon, il est juste à côté de mon modem/routeur Wifi, ça peut interférer ? Pas que je pense que ça vienne de là, c'est juste une question qui m'a traversé la tête. Je repense aux téléphones mobiles faisant dérailler iPods et disques externes



Il est impératif de bien regarder sur le site de LaCie et notamment sur le support.

Pour ton cliquetis, voilà ce que j'ai trouvé (en pièce jointe). Mais regardes toi même, il y a notamment des incompatibilités comme celle-là :

"Puis-je démarrer le système à partir de mon disque dur FireWire ?

Macintosh
Vous pouvez démarrer à partir d'un disque dur FireWire sur tous les modèles Macintosh équipés de ports FireWire intégrés sauf sur les G3 bleu & blanc et sur les modèles PCI Graphics du G4. (Voir Apple Knowledgebase Article # 58606)."

Est ce le cas de ta machine ? Ou est ce que ce cas pourrait s'apparenter à ta machine ?

Dans ma famille, nous avons trois 160 Go triple interface à 7200 tours tous acheté s à la FNAC, avec des utilisations différentes :
- le premier acheté n'est pas connecté tout le temps. Il peut l'être pour des sauvegardes directement mais il arrive également que l'on démarre à partir du disque de LaCie.
- Le second et le troisième sont connectés en permanence et montent en même temps que la machine démarre. Ils sont utilisés comme des disques suplémentaires que ce soit pour Mac et pour Windows au travers de Virtual PC.

Nous sommes très contents au point que nous hésitons entre un 250 Go et à nouveau un 160 Go pour un quatrième disque dur externe LaCie.
Ces disques sont fiables et silencieux. La documentation fournie est extrêment bien faite, comme les manuels des LaCie Utilities qu'il faut lire attentivement.

Essai paru sur 01net du 250 Go

.


----------



## Timekeeper (15 Janvier 2006)

Merci mais je ne boot pas dessus, ma machine est un iMac tournesol 15", et il fonctionne depuis bientôt 2 ans déjà.

Par contre les "cliquetis" que tu cites en pièce-jointe, ça m'intrigue : il en fait parfois quand je l'utilise par exemple pour iMovie.
Mais sûrement est-ce là des cliquetis normaux, il les à toujours fait -> utilisateurs de LaCie, arrive-t-il à votre disque de perde son relatif silence pour faire "_scritchscritchscrtich_" ?
_(ps : mon disque est alimenté par son alim externe, c'est un modèle de bureau)._


----------



## Jean-Miche (15 Janvier 2006)

Timekeeper a dit:
			
		

> Merci mais je ne boot pas dessus, ma machine est un iMac tournesol 15", et il fonctionne depuis bientôt 2 ans déjà.
> Par contre les "cliquetis" que tu cites en pièce-jointe, ça m'intrigue : il en fait parfois quand je l'utilise par exemple pour iMovie.
> Mais sûrement est-ce là des cliquetis normaux, il les à toujours fait -> utilisateurs de LaCie, arrive-t-il à votre disque de perde son relatif silence pour faire "_scritchscritchscrtich_" ?
> _(ps : mon disque est alimenté par son alim externe, c'est un modèle de bureau)._



Il est impératif de regarder sur le support. As tu en complément regardés d'autres éléments que ceux présentés ?
Et as tu regardées les mises à jour à faire pour le passage à Tiger et notamment celle-ci :




			
				Support LaCie a dit:
			
		

> LaCie Update Tool v1.3.3 for Mac OS X
> *LaCie Update Tool v1.3.3 is now Mac OS X Tiger (10.4) compatible and adds the latest firmware support for d2* and Design by F.A. Porsche drives with FireWire 400 and 800 and/or USB 2.0 interface.
> 
> *IMPORTANT: Updating drive firmware is a critical task that should be done with attention to the included instructions. While LaCie has taken precautions to prevent data loss, be sure to have a backup copy of any important files or data before attempting to update firmware. Normally, firmware updating will not alter any data on the drive. If there are other unanticipated issues with your system, data loss is possible during the update process. Please proceed with caution. Be sure that your operating system is running correctly.*   Posted: 27 juin 2005
> ...




Notes les précautions prises pour la mise à jour du firmware (à partir de IMPORTANT et ce jusqu'à correctly)

Si tu as des difficultés en anglais, voilà le lien des outils linguistiques de Google
Il me semble normal qu'avec Tiger il y aient des mises à jour ou une mise à jour à faire pour le pilote.
*Je crois que ce que tu expliques* -" C'est là que je prend peur : pendant qu'il prend son élan, un bruit terrifiant se fait entendre : je ne sais pas ce que c'était, à mi-chemin entre un "bip" électronique et un crissement de pneus. Ce fut court (le temps d'un "bip" quoi), mais inédit !"-
*vient de cette non mise à jour*.

Je peux te certifier que nous n'avons jamais eu dans ma famille de telles manifestations de nos 3 160 Go triple interface LaCie.


----------



## golf (15 Janvier 2006)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble normal qu'avec Tiger il y aient des mises à jour ou une mise à jour à faire pour le pilote.
> *Je crois que ce que tu expliques* -" C'est là que je prend peur : pendant qu'il prend son élan, un bruit terrifiant se fait entendre : je ne sais pas ce que c'était, à mi-chemin entre un "bip" électronique et un crissement de pneus. Ce fut court (le temps d'un "bip" quoi), mais inédit !"-
> *vient de cette non mise à jour*.


Non, c'est une affirmation gratuite qui ne repose sur rien.
Par contre, c'est une voie à explorer.



			
				Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Je peux te certifier que nous n'avons jamais eu dans ma famille de telles manifestations de nos 3 160 Go triple interface LaCie.


Soit une infime portion d'une infime partie partie du parc installé donc non significatif


----------



## Timekeeper (15 Janvier 2006)

Je n'ai jamais fait de mise à jour du firmware car je n'ai jamais eu à me plaindre, et comme ont dit, quand ça marche faut pas forcément tenter la MAJ ;-) _(On le dit peut-être pas exactement comme ça mais bon.)_

Et puis toutes ces mises en garde sur la dangereusité de la MAJ, quand on n'a pas de quoi sauvegarder ses 250 Go, ou plutôt 150 "seulement" d'utilisés, ça fait beaucoup, ça fait un peu peur*.

Et je suis sous Tiger depuis sa sortie, je n'avais aucun problème jusqu'à récemment.


_*J'espère que le successeur du disque dur arrivera de mon vivant, je n'aime pas ces sales bêtes ! On ne peut pas leur faire confiance !_


----------



## Jean-Miche (15 Janvier 2006)

Timekeeper a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai jamais fait de mise à jour du firmware car je n'ai jamais eu à me plaindre, et comme ont dit, quand ça marche faut pas forcément tenter la MAJ ;-) _(On le dit peut-être pas exactement comme ça mais bon.)_
> Et puis toutes ces mises en garde sur la dangereusité de la MAJ, quand on n'a pas de quoi sauvegarder ses 250 Go, ou plutôt 150 "seulement" d'utilisés, ça fait beaucoup, ça fait un peu peur*.



Si sur le support de LaCie, il y a mise à jour du firmware pour Tiger c'est que c'est indispensable à la bonne marche de ton 250 Go. Ces mises en garde sont normales, mais si tu suis les instructions à la lettre, il n'y aura pas de perte de données.



			
				Timekeeper a dit:
			
		

> Et je suis sous Tiger depuis sa sortie, je n'avais aucun problème jusqu'à récemment.
> _*J'espère que le successeur du disque dur arrivera de mon vivant, je n'aime pas ces sales bêtes ! On ne peut pas leur faire confiance !_



Tu as également fait des mises à jour (?) ou peut être pas pour Tiger depuis sa sortie, alors si tu les as faites, il faut faire de même pour ton disque externe de LaCie.

Les disques de LaCie sont un excellent matériel et on peut complètement leur faire confiance. Quand on met à jour MacOS et le disque dur. Et ces mises à jour quand on lit avec attention les read me, se font sans problème aucun.


----------



## Timekeeper (16 Janvier 2006)

Des nouvelles de LaCie... 2 mails aujoud'hui :


> Cher client,
> veuillez trouver ci-jointe votre autorisation de retour.
> (...bla bla bla, et le fichier PDF en question)



Mais je ne vois pas (j'ai pas super bien lut en même temps, j'ai pas beaucoup de temps à midi) l'adresse de retour, "SG Service Lassie SA" à Massy ? (en tout petit en fin de courrier).



> Cher client,
> Ce produit semble malheureusement défectueux.
> Nous vous autorisons a ouvrir le boitier pour tenter de recuperer les donnees du disque. Merci de ne pas endommager la mecanique interne et de ne pas toucher aux sceaux de garantie du disque interne car cela invaliderait la garantie LaCie. Merci egalement de remonter le disque dur dans son boitier une fois l'operation terminee et nous tenir au courant.
> 
> ...


 Ils me proposent de démonter le dique du boîtier pour le glisser dans un ordi le temps de sauvegarder ? C'est très gentil 
Mais je peux aussi le faire en le laissant en FireWire, j'ai l'impression qu'ils n'ont pas bien compris : sur le bon de retour il est écrit _"Drive too slow-reade/write errors-Doesn't mont-can't burn any media"_. Mon erreur serait la première, "drive too slow", mais si ça vient du disque, le brancher directement en IDE ne devrait rien changer... 

Je vais voir ce que je fais... Essayer de trouver un disque pour sauvegarder, puis faire la MAJ du firmware, passser Tiger à 10.2.4, et  vérifier si mes bruits étranges continus ...
Et puis mon LaCie et formaté Mac, si je trouve un ordi pour sauvegarder, ce sera un PC sous XP, je sens que ça ne va pas le faire...


----------



## MarcMame (16 Janvier 2006)

Timekeeper a dit:
			
		

> Ils me proposent de démonter le dique du boîtier pour le glisser dans un ordi le temps de sauvegarder ? C'est très gentil


En fait, si ils te proposent ça, c'est parce que une fois parti en réparation chez eux, tu ne retrouveras pas tes données. Soit ils le réparent et ils feront nécessairement un reformatage du disque pour le tester, soit ils t'en filent un neuf et forcement vièrge...


----------



## Timekeeper (16 Janvier 2006)

Vi, c'est gentil quand-même... Mais j'suis pas dans la merde 
je vient de voir un 160 Go à 99 euros chez Carrefour (un Lacie tient), que je pourrais refiler/revendre à mon père après, mais c'est un designed by Porsches et il n'à qu'une interface USB2. Mon iMac n'aillant que l'USB 1, ça risque de prendre _un peu_ de temps 
Le trouver à ce prix en FireWire, ça n'a pas l'air possible.

Ou bien je met le disque USB2 sur le PC sous XP, formaté PC, et j'y branche mon iMac par un câble réseau... Ca devrait copier assez vite là, hum... 

[/prise de tête]


----------



## Timekeeper (22 Janvier 2006)

Des nouvelles : aujourd'hui j'ai rebranché le disque, après m'être procuré un PC sous XP avec un gros disque dur et installé la préférence système SharePoints sur le Mac afin de rendre mon Lacie "partageable" sur le réseau.

Premier démarrage du disque (il y en aura 3 ou 4 dans la journée) : de nouveau petit son légèrement strident pendant la prise d'élan. Plus rien aux démarrages suivants.

Copie de mon projet iMovie sur le PC : problème avec les fichiers "_icon_", des fichiers invisibles sur Mac dont le PC ne veut absolument rien savoir.
Alors j'ai utilisé WinRar, mode de compression "_Stockage_", et ça semble avoir fonctionné. Je verrais bien au moment de récupérer la sauvegarde (sic)...

Ensuite, deuxième projet iMovie, encore une grosse dizaine de Giga, et là, j'ai pu observer l'autre phénomène étrange : le disque "claque", ralenti, repart, claque encore, etc...
J'en suis maintenant sûr, ça ne vient pas de la mise en veille des disques par Tiger, puisqu'il était en pleine utilisation.
Pendant ce phénomène, sur le PC WinRar ne bougeait plus, et sur le Mac impossible d'accéder aux dossiers du disque (roue multicolore).
Puis il s'est calmé, WinRar à repris sa "_création de l'archive_" et dans le Finder le curseur est revenu à la normale.



C'était comme une rencontre avec les extraterrestres, quand la voiture tombe en panne et que le temps se fige : inquiétant et passionnant à la fois ;-)
Il faut que je recontacte LaCie, ce serait pratique de pouvoir leur amener en mains propres, ils ne sont pas loin de chez moi...


----------



## Jean-Miche (22 Janvier 2006)

Timekeeper a dit:
			
		

> Des nouvelles : aujourd'hui j'ai rebranché le disque, après m'être procuré un PC sous XP avec un gros disque dur et installé la préférence système SharePoints sur le Mac afin de rendre mon Lacie "partageable" sur le réseau.
> Premier démarrage du disque (il y en aura 3 ou 4 dans la journée) : de nouveau petit son légèrement strident pendant la prise d'élan. Plus rien aux démarrages suivants.
> Copie de mon projet iMovie sur le PC : problème avec les fichiers "_icon_", des fichiers invisibles sur Mac dont le PC ne veut absolument rien savoir.
> Alors j'ai utilisé WinRar, mode de compression "_Stockage_", et ça semble avoir fonctionné. Je verrais bien au moment de récupérer la sauvegarde (sic)...
> ...



J'espère que tu as lu le manuel utilisateur qui est fourni sur le CD. Le mieux est de l'imprimer dans sa totalité. 

Il y une procédure décrite très précise pour l'installation avec OS X et OS 9 (et là il y a des pilotes à installer). 
De la même façon pour Windows. Il suffit de la suivre.

*Sachant que les systèmes fichiers sont différents:
-HFS+ (ou Mac OS étendu) pour OS 9 et OS X
-NTFS pour W 2000 et XP
-FAT 32 pour W Me et les Windows plus anciens.* C'est dans le manuel.

Dans mon manuel utilisateur de LaCie d2 Hard Drive Extreme et ce page 27,
il est très bien expliqué comment faire quand on veut utiliser 2 environnements sur un même disque. Je suppose qu'il y a également des éléments pour le partage
sur le réseau.

J'espère pour toi que tout se passera bien et que tu pourras faire la mise à jour du firmware indispensable pour Tiger.


----------



## Timekeeper (23 Janvier 2006)

Mise au point : le partage j'ai réussi sans soucis avec SharePoints ; je ne veut pas installer de partion Windows (hors sauvegarde en catastrophe comme hier, je ne le branche jamais sur un PC, il reste lié à mon iMac) ; je n'ai pas de problèmes de format de fichier, il est en HFS+ ; il n'y à pas de drivers à installer pour OS X (relis ton manuel) ; et enfin, il fonctionnait trèèèèèès bien jusqu'à ces dernières semaines.


----------



## rubren (24 Janvier 2006)

Salut à tous,

Comme vous pouvez le voir dans ma signature, ci-bas, mon DD LaCie 500go m'intrigue. Je vous explique; j'ai tiger 10.4.4, mon LaCie branché sur le FireWire 800 de mon PB et depuis quelques jours, il ne s'arrête pas de gratter, comme s'il écrivait ou lisait quelque chose. De temps en temps très légèrement puis d'un coup il s'excite comme un fou....:hein: A priori spotlight n'est pas en train de l'indexer le disque est connecté mais il n'est pas utilisé et ne se met plus en veille automatique lorsque qu'il n'est pas utilisé depuis un moment, chose qu'il faisait avant. Là sans arrêt il grattouille par ci par là, un peu, beaucoup à la folie... 

Non je déconne mais c'est super agaçant, bon j'ai mon PB tout le temps allumé mais le DD externe n'est pas sollicité tous le temps (la nuit par exemple) alors est-ce spotlight qui me trafique quelque chose par derrière ? Car j'ai remarqué que si dans les préfs spotlight je mets mon disque dans confidentialité celui-ci se calme. Mes réglages d'économie d'énergie sont ok (suspendre l'activité des DD dès que possible).

Juste une dernière petite chose mon disque externe comporte 3 partitions HFS+ journalisé, dont une s'appelle "Perso" et qui dans Utilitaire Disque est notée comme point de montage /Volume/Perso 1 (J'ai pas de volumes qui s'appellent Perso 1) ????

Voilà si quelqu'un peut me dire d'où cela vient je lui serait très reconnaissant de m'apprendre une nouveauté que j'ignore... 

Merci


----------



## Jean-Miche (24 Janvier 2006)

rubren a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> 
> Comme vous pouvez le voir dans ma signature, ci-bas, mon DD LaCie 500go m'intrigue. Je vous explique; j'ai tiger 10.4.4, mon LaCie branché sur le FireWire 800 de mon PB et depuis quelques jours, il ne s'arrête pas de gratter, comme s'il écrivait ou lisait quelque chose. De temps en temps très légèrement puis d'un coup il s'excite comme un fou....:hein: A priori spotlight n'est pas en train de l'indexer le disque est connecté mais il n'est pas utilisé et ne se met plus en veille automatique lorsque qu'il n'est pas utilisé depuis un moment, chose qu'il faisait avant. Là sans arrêt il grattouille par ci par là, un peu, beaucoup à la folie...
> 
> ...



Il faudrait que tu vérifies si tu n'as pas besoin d'une mise à jour pour Tiger, puisque  c'est la version 1.3.3 des LaCie Tools qui est valable. Elle rajoute un nouveau firmware pour les D2. Si tu n'as pas cette version, je te donne un lien d'un message à ce sujet :

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3609074&postcount=29

et le lien sur le support de LaCie où tu pourras télécharger cette mise à jour indispensable :

http://www.lacie.com/fr/support/drivers/


----------



## rubren (24 Janvier 2006)

Merci pour les liens, mais je les avait déjà visités... 

Le firmware du disque est bien à jour...Moi ce qui m'intrigue bien c'est ce point de montage /Volume/perso 1 je vois pas ce que le _1 vient faire là alors que cette partition à été formattée d'emblé en Perso  
C'est peut-être pas la cause du problème mai bon j'aime bien comprendre.. 
Je pencherais plus sur spotlight qui me mets le biiinze, mais là aussi rien n'indique qu'il indexe le disque...

Merci bien quand même pour ton aide.


----------



## Timekeeper (25 Janvier 2006)

Le miens s'énerve sur la grattouille parfois aussi, j'ai pensé à Spotlight.

Sinon, hier je suis passé à 10.4 et ai mis à jour le firmware du disque, mais il "claque" toujours.
Parfois juste un coup, parfois plusieurs. Une fois il s'est mit ensuite à clignoter à un rythme régulier, rapide, et quand j'ai voulu ouvrir une des partitions dans le Finder... roue multicolore. J'ai attendu, après 1 ou 2 minutes tout est revenu à la normale.

Je vient de renvoyer mon mail à LaCie, j'avait eu des msg d'erreur en anglais la dernière fois, ras cette fois...


----------



## benjiwildstyle (14 Mars 2006)

Voilà j'en ai marre mon père me bloque tout le système j'ai aucun droit!Il râle tout le temps que j'utilise tout l'espace du DD et je souhaite donc m'acheter un DD Lacie 300Go

Je veux le formatter au format Pc pour pouvoir l'emporter chez les potes  
Est-ce que formater au format windows ne risque pas d'etre moins fiable que le format HFS+ je vais mettre toute ma vie dessus mais sa n'empechera pas des sauvegarde sur DVD comme sa mon père me fera plus chié et il aura plus rien à moi sur son espace.
je veux donc l'utiliser pour mettre un system X et mes fichiers, je vais le partitionner selon ce schéma qu'en pensez vous?

60Go systeme + applic
10Go système +utilitaire de réparation en cas de pépins
10Go pour graver pour le jour ou j'ai un double couche fo ke je rêve un peu (c peut etre inutile?)
60Go itunes
60Go film
100Go production, montage vidéo

Je voudrais aussi m'amuser un peu avec l'environnement X11 a votre avis est-ce qu'il faut que je fasse une partition dédié a cela?

merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## dj007 (14 Mars 2006)

J'ai un AluIce 250 formaté en FAT32, il marche bien. Les perf sont surement un peu moins bonnes, mais je ne m'en rends pas compte ma connexion FirewIre doit atténuer l'impact que cela a). Ca ne sera pas moins fiable je pense., juste un peu moins sécurisé (ne gère pas les autorisations, ni les verrouillages de dossiers, attention au boulettes quand on supprime...).

OS X n'est bootable que sur une partition HFS, située sur un disque en FireWire (je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est des MacIntel). Or, il est impossible de faire cohabiter sur un même disque une HFS+ et une FAT32. Bref, a toi de faire un choix. Si tu as un iPod FireWire, tu peux mettre OS X dessus, ca te prendra 1 giga et des poussieres si tu choisis bien les options lors de l'installation. J'ai essayé de mettre Panther sur le mien pour gagner de l'espace (j'ai un 3G de 10 Go), mais mon PBook (Rev D, 10.4.4 à  l'époque) plante au démarrage.

C'est triste à dire, mais la compatibilité Windows me sert très très souvent...Et je ne veux pas installer MacDrive chez tous mes potes. donc j'ai choisi le FAT32. Autre inconvenient : les fichiers ne pourront pas excéder 4Go. Bref, aie un soft sous la main pour tronçonner les gros morceaux. Perso, c'est très rare (2 images DVD sont passées au hachoir chez moi). Mon choix est subi, mais ne me pose vrament pas de problèmes.

X11 s'intègre à Mac OS, et ne se lance que si nécessaire -> aucun interet à priori de faire une partoche juste pour ça.


----------



## benjiwildstyle (14 Mars 2006)

merde!!! j'ai bien préciser ke je voulais avoir mon propre system! bon c'est donc pas vraiment compatible avec un formatage Pc bon je formetterai donc HFS+ et tant pis pour les potes j'instalerai donc Macdrive j'espere ke sa marche bien 
en plus j'ai kun ipod mini 4Go et g déjà du mal a choisir parmis toute ma bibliotheque 
j'ai un imac G4 800Mhz et de toute facon je préfère de loin le firewire
Et puis 4Go en vidéo c vite fait
bon merci pour ta réponse mais sinon que pense tu de mon partitionnage du disque sa m'as l'air barbare comme mot!!


----------



## dj007 (14 Mars 2006)

T'enquiquine pas à partitionner ton disque comme ça. CA ne sert à rien, si ce n'est à t'enlever de la souplesse. Il suffit que tu remplisses un peu trop ton dossier iTunes pour que ta partition soit torp petite. Et bonjour les travaux s'il te faut repartitionner juste pour grappiller les quelques megas qui te manquent

Tu fais :
10 go pour ton systeme de secours
les 290 restant pour ton système normal. 

Utilise juste les dossiers Sequence pour ta video, Musique pour la zik etc. C'est quand même plus simple et souple que de faire des partitions. Leseul interet de faire une partoche de plus, c'est de limiter le risque de perdre une partition entière qui serait bien remplie. Tu repartis le risque de la sorte. Mais c'est rarissime de perdre une partition comme ça. En general c'est le disque qui rend l'ame...donc toutes les partitions partent aux enfers...


----------



## benjiwildstyle (14 Mars 2006)

oui mais l'autre avantage de partitionner c'est ke je peux faire un reformatage ke du systeme et des applications en cas de pépins, mai c vres que pour les film et itunes je pense peut etre n'en faire q'une seule de 120Go mais c vrai que je n'ai jamais eu de probleme de disque dur mon père a un déjà un lacie d2 250Go et il n'aucun probleme


----------



## HmJ (17 Mars 2006)

Salut. Je suis egalement d'avis que les partitions c'est beaucoup de problemes, voire meme parfois des pepins en perspective, pour pas grand chose en plus. Si on le peut, le meilleur reste un disque dur dedie a l'OS et applications / donnees courantes. Un autre (externe par exemple) pour tout le reste.


----------



## Timekeeper (19 Mars 2006)

Bon il serait temps que je vous donne des nouvelles : avec les vacances, les mails pour LaCieretournés avec msg d'erreur, ... On en arrive à il y a 2 semaines.
Réponse très courtoise, ils s'excusent des difficultés à les joindre, mon numéro de retour est toujours valable, et oui, je peut me rendre directement à Massy pour déposer moi-même mon disque.

Donc la semaine dernière j'y vais. Après avir tourné 3 quarts d'heure pour trouver les locaux (c'est juste en façe de la gare TGV en fait), je trouve. Les bureaux ont déménagés à Paris, il ne reste plus que tout le reste (chaînes de montage, emballage, expédition, SAV).
Donc on sonne à l'arrière, à une toute petite porte entre 2 quais de chargement.
On tombe directement sur un petit comptoir gris, ça fait très SAV Darty ;-)
Accueil souriant, des plus aimables, emballés, c'est pesé.

Comme prévu, 5 jours ouvrés plus tard, mon disque revient par transporteur (parfois c'est La Poste parait-il).

Le boitier est un peu rayé et la peinture un peu usée par endroits (traces noires), mais il semblerait que ce soit le miens : le numéro de série est le même, et collé exactement pareil à l'arrière. Donc soit il s'est usé au contact d'autres boîtiers en métal, soit l'arrière est accroché au circuit électronique, et on m'a changé le reste de la carcasse (pris la première qui passait par là). Soit je me goure complètement, aussi ;-)

Et voilà, épilogue :
Formaté Mac (à l'origine aussi non ? Les D2 ?), je prend quelques minutes pour me faire quelques partitions. J'ai vu grand : 6 
4 de 30 Go pour le montage, 1 de 10 Go pour installer un OS de secours, et tout le reste pour stocker mon merdier.

Par contre il ne monte pas à tous les coups, mais il est actuellement branché à la suite d'un autre disque (Western Digital transparent lumineux), ce doit être ça, et ça ne va pas rester comme ça. J'ai acheté ce second disque pour faire des sauvegardes, à l'occasion... Cette expérience m'a appris à être prévoyant 


Ah, un dernier détail : j'ai remis mon disque à la verticale, mais à l'envers, bouton bleu en bas. En effet, je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi la grille d'aération à l'arrière était en bas du boîtier ???
il me semble plus logique qu'elle soit en haut, pour mieux évacuer l'air chaud, non ? Peut-on me renseigner là-dessus ? 

PS : je ne suis pas près de regretter mon achat : SAV des plus agréable, disque qui lâche juste avant la fin de la garantie, SAV à quelques minutes (sic) de chez moi, ... Un bon coup, de chance certes, mais un bon coup quand-même


----------



## HmJ (20 Mars 2006)

J'aime aussi beaucoup LaCie, je trouve qu'ils font du bon matos. Le prix est certes plus eleve que chez un assembleur chinois, mais on en a pour son argent : ca marche, c'est formate d'origine (pense a activer la journalisation, ca ne coute rien et peut se faire n'importe quand), c'est homogene (pas de bruit, et le produit complet a ete teste au moins).

J'en remets une couche quand meme : les partitions c'est une sacree merde potentielle, surtout si un jour tu penses a deplacer des fichiers de l'une a l'autre des partitions. L'utilisation de ton disque comme un OS de backup est tres bonne, rien ne t'empeche de creer en plus sur cette partition de secours pour ton OS des dossiers : backup, documents, videos... ... ...


----------



## Timekeeper (21 Mars 2006)

Pourquoi est-ce une mauvaise idée ?


> surtout si un jour tu penses a deplacer des fichiers de l'une a l'autre des partitions.


 Pourquoi surtout ?

J'ai peut-être un défaut, celui de croire en la fragmentation. Même si je n'ai jamais défragmenté mon disque contenant Mac OS, je garde en tête l'idée de formater les partitions de montage à l'occasion, après utilisation... :hein:


----------



## Jean-Miche (22 Mars 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> J'aime aussi beaucoup LaCie, je trouve qu'ils font du bon matos. Le prix est certes plus eleve que chez un assembleur chinois, mais on en a pour son argent : ca marche, c'est formate d'origine (pense a activer la journalisation, ca ne coute rien et peut se faire n'importe quand), c'est homogene (pas de bruit, et le produit complet a ete teste au moins).



Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi.
J'ai un triple interface 160 Go comme mon père,et ma fille également avec un PC.
Et tout marche vraiment bien. Je suis et nous sommes ravis.


----------



## Macks (23 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai un probleme de transfert entre mon DD La Cie 500 Go (Fw 400 et 800) et mon mac (powerbook G4, 1.33 Gh).
En gros, pour transferer 1 Go, il met environ 1/4 d'heure.
Pourtant, il ne m'indique aucune erreur et la copie s'effectue normalement. Si ce n'est, ce gros pb de tps.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.
Et bonne journée à vous...


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2006)

Ben, ça fait un peu plus d'un Mo par seconde, si c'est 1 Go de petits fichiers, c'est normal. Si c'est un seul gros fichier, faut voir. Le problème pourrait venir de la vitesse d'écriture de ton disque interne. Si c'est un 4200 Tr/mn et qu'il est fragmenté, ce qui est généralement le cas des disques systèmes sous OS X, ça parait normal.


----------



## Macks (23 Mars 2006)

C'est un DD qui tourne à 7200 Tr / min. Et c'est plutot des gros fichiers videos utilisé sous final cut.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2006)

Macks a dit:
			
		

> C'est un DD qui tourne à 7200 Tr / min. Et c'est plutot des gros fichiers videos utilisé sous final cut.



Reste la fragmentation. En effet, si les "maintenances" automatiques de Mac OS X défragmentent une partie des fichiers, rien ne vient défragmenter le disque. L'espace libre est donc constitué au bout d'un moment, de milliers de petits trous de quelques centaines de KO à quelques Mo. Ça fait chuter en flèche les performance en écriture particulièrement.


----------



## HmJ (19 Avril 2006)

Bon, je suis toujours hyper content de mon LaCie d2 a la maison, et depuis j'en ai achete 4 pour le boulot. Tout va bien.

Question : quelqu'un a essaye le Two Big ? C'est un DD externe au format eSATA. Un format serie, comme USB2, Firewire et SATA, qui va remplacer le Firewire a terme, au moins pour le stockage : les performances sont vraiment au rendez-vous.

Bref, le modele a 1 TB m'interesse vraiment, donc tout retour m'interesse. Apparemment ils fournissent meme la carte PCI-X dans la boite. Ca ne marchera pas avec les tous derniers PowerMac (PCI-E), mais je vais bien me trouver un 2x2,7 GHz d'occase si je ne peux pas attendre le Intel Conroe...


----------



## HmJ (20 Avril 2006)

Timekeeper a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi est-ce une mauvaise idée ?
> Pourquoi surtout ?
> 
> J'ai peut-être un défaut, celui de croire en la fragmentation. Même si je n'ai jamais défragmenté mon disque contenant Mac OS, je garde en tête l'idée de formater les partitions de montage à l'occasion, après utilisation... :hein:



Mauvaise idee parce que ces transferts sont une catastrophe au niveau performances. Tu parcours la table de partition pour trouver un fichier, tu la relis pour deplacer le fichier, bref tu passes ton temps a faire des aller retours d'une partition a l'autre mais sur le meme equipement. Tres mauvais, fais un test et tu verras.

Quant a la fragmentation, tu pourrais aussi reinstaller ton OS tous les 6 mois, mais avec OS X heureusement ca ne sert a rien. Il gere la fragmentation des fichiers de moins de 20 Mo, qui represente l'immense majorite, et pour les plus gros fichiers, tu as la possibilite de faire des clones de tes partitions, ou de deplacer tes repertoires utilisateurs sur un disque externe puis le rapatrier dans la foulee. Cf les fils dedies a la fragmentation. Pas besoin de tout reformater donc...


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Avril 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Mauvaise idee parce que ces transferts sont une catastrophe au niveau performances. Tu parcours la table de partition pour trouver un fichier, tu la relis pour deplacer le fichier, bref tu passes ton temps a faire des aller retours d'une partition a l'autre mais sur le meme equipement. Tres mauvais, fais un test et tu verras.



J'ai fait les tests, sur mon ancien disque interne de 60 Go, la différence de performance est tellement infime qu'on ne la voyait que sur les tests détaillés, la note globale était la même.



			
				HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Quant a la fragmentation, tu pourrais aussi reinstaller ton OS tous les 6 mois, mais avec OS X heureusement ca ne sert a rien. Il gere la fragmentation des fichiers de moins de 20 Mo, qui represente l'immense majorite, et pour les plus gros fichiers, tu as la possibilite de faire des clones de tes partitions, ou de deplacer tes repertoires utilisateurs sur un disque externe puis le rapatrier dans la foulee. Cf les fils dedies a la fragmentation. Pas besoin de tout reformater donc...



C'est très gentil, ton discours, là, c'est vrai qu'OS X défragmente les petits fichiers, mais jamais les partitions, pour te donner une idée du problème, sur le disque précédemment évoqué, il m'était devenu impossible de graver un DVD, j'en ai flingué une tour entière avant de comprendre. la partition unique du disque était tellement fragmentée que tout fichier de plus de 20 Mo que j'y mettait était systématiquement éclaté en plusieurs dizaines de fragments sur tout le disque, à tel point que graver un DVD était devenu impossible, je me retrouvais avec des erreurs "buffer overrun" à chaque fois. J'a défragmenté (Norton), et là, je pouvais de nouveau graver en 8x les DVD qui foiraient en 1x avant. Du coup, j'ai partitionné (c'était le premier disque que je ne partitionnais pas depuis mon 1,2 Go), et fini les problèmes de gravure. Quant au disque externe, tout le monde n'en a pas.

Ah, j'ai partitionné tous mes disques depuis mon 4 Go de 1998, je n'ai jamais perdu un disque à cause de ça, juste le contenu d'UNE partition une fois, sur le 4 Go, mais l'autre était intacte (et j'avais des sauvegardes ).


----------



## HmJ (20 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait les tests, sur mon ancien disque interne de 60 Go, la différence de performance est tellement infime qu'on ne la voyait que sur les tests détaillés, la note globale était la même.


J'ai fait les miens sur Windows (Fat32 / NTFS), BeOS (BFS), Linux (ext2, ReiserFS) et ca a toujours ete catastrophique. Attention, les fichiers a deplacer doivent etre plus gros que la taille de ton buffer memoire pour rester objectif. Exemple : un repertoire bourre de films.



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ah, j'ai partitionné tous mes disques depuis mon 4 Go de 1998, je n'ai jamais perdu un disque à cause de ça, juste le contenu d'UNE partition une fois, sur le 4 Go, mais l'autre était intacte (et j'avais des sauvegardes ).


Je suppose que tu parlais de Windows pour parler de la defragmentation avec Norton. Je suis a 100% d'accord avec toi, mais on n'est pas sur un forum Windows, si ? Sous OS X c'est different, avec HFS+. Maintenant, c'est sur, ca ne fait pas de mal (faudrait quand meme pas que les nouveaux s'imaginent qu'il *faut* absolument le faire tous les quinze jours... Et pour la perte de donnees, tu sais que j'ai deja ecrit avoir perdu le contenu de partitions. Pas flingue de disque bien sur.


----------



## MarcMame (20 Avril 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Mauvaise idee parce que ces transferts sont une catastrophe au niveau performances. Tu parcours la table de partition pour trouver un fichier, tu la relis pour deplacer le fichier, bref tu passes ton temps a faire des aller retours d'une partition a l'autre mais sur le meme equipement. Tres mauvais, fais un test et tu verras.


Ce que tu dis serait valable si tu le comparais à une copie de fichier d'un disque physique à un autre, le partitionnement d'un disque ne change pas grand chose au performances intrinsèque d'un même disque.
Faire une copie de fichiers sur le même disque (duplication) ou sur la seconde partition d'un même disque revient quasiment au même. Il faut toujours parcourir la table de partition pour lire le fichier et faire des aller-retour sur le disque pour effectuer cette copie, partitions ou pas, c'est pareil.


----------



## HmJ (20 Avril 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Ce que tu dis serait valable si tu le comparais à une copie de fichier d'un disque physique à un autre, le partitionnement d'un disque ne change pas grand chose au performances intrinsèque d'un même disque.
> Faire une copie de fichiers sur le même disque (duplication) ou sur la seconde partition d'un même disque revient quasiment au même. Il faut toujours parcourir la table de partition pour lire le fichier et faire des aller-retour sur le disque pour effectuer cette copie, partitions ou pas, c'est pareil.



Et bien tu as deux tables, une par partition, ce n'est pas pareil.


----------



## MarcMame (20 Avril 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Et bien tu as deux tables, une par partition, ce n'est pas pareil.


En effet mais l'impact sur les performances est négligeable.


----------



## HmJ (20 Avril 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> En effet mais l'impact sur les performances est négligeable.



Si tu ajoutes que ton disque fait soit de la lecture, soit de l'ecriture, mais pas les deux en meme temps, tu aggraves encore tes performances. C'etait un probleme que je trouvais assez enorme quand je faisais mumuse avec des partitions a l'epoque. Je n'ai pas de systeme Mac avec deux partitions sous la main, mais je te confirme qu'au boulot des machines puissantes sous W2K avec NTFS rament bien plus en copie de partition a partition que de disque a disque.

Maintenant j'ai vu qu'avec des configs bipro l'ecart se resserre.


----------



## MarcMame (20 Avril 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Si tu ajoutes que ton disque fait soit de la lecture, soit de l'ecriture, mais pas les deux en meme temps, tu aggraves encore tes performances.


Un disque dur est incapable de lire et écrire en même temps. C'est toujours l'un après l'autre. De toute façon, je ne vois toujours pas le rapport avec le fait qu'il soirt partionné ou non.




> je te confirme qu'au boulot des machines puissantes sous W2K avec NTFS rament bien plus en copie de partition a partition que de disque a disque.


Non seulement je n'ai jamais dit le contraire mais c'est très exactement ce que je t'ai dit en haut de cette page.  
Il était question (jusque là !) que des performances d'un seul  et unique disque, partionné ou non, pas de 2 disques.


----------



## HmJ (20 Avril 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Un disque dur est incapable de lire et écrire en même temps. C'est toujours l'un après l'autre. De toute façon, je ne vois toujours pas le rapport avec le fait qu'il soirt partionné ou non.
> 
> 
> Non seulement je n'ai jamais dit le contraire mais c'est très exactement ce que je t'ai dit en haut de cette page.
> Il était question (jusque là !) que des performances d'un seul  et unique disque, partionné ou non, pas de 2 disques.



Excuse moi Marc si on s'est mal compris (oulala faut vraiment que je me barre moi). Si on parle de deplacement de fichier, au sein d'une meme partition pas de probleme : c'est juste le lien qui va changer. D'un disque a un autre : facile puisque deux interfaces plus ou moins separees, mais surtout l'un peut lire pendant que l'autre ecrit. Maintenant, d'une partition a une autre, sur un meme DD, la performance n'est pas la meme : relecture de la table de chacune des partitions pour les operations (ok, ca rentre dans le cache) mais acces exclusif en lecture ou ecriture, donc moins performant que vers un disque externe.

Et c'est la que, judicieusement, tu precises que tout le monde n'a pas la chance d'avoir un disque externe (qui sert aussi grandement pour la defragmentation via clonage ou autres, et les backups). Aller bonne nuit les petits, un suppo et au lit  .


----------



## MarcMame (20 Avril 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Si on parle de deplacement de fichier, au sein d'une meme partition pas de probleme : c'est juste le lien qui va changer.


En effet, tu dois certainement avoir besoin d'un peu de sommeil : 
Evidemment puisque ça ce n'est pas une copie ! Cette manipulation est donc totalement instantané.

Essayons le pas à pas :  

1/ Prend 1 disque (1 seul disque, et donc pas 2) partionné en 2.
2/ Copie un fichier de la partition 1 à la partition 2 : note le temps que prend la copie
3/ Copie maintenant le même fichier mais sur la même partition (en maintenant la touche ALT) dans un autre dossier : note le temps que prend cette copie.
4/ Compare les 2 résultats, tu dois trouver grosso merdo la même chose.
5/ conclusion : Partition ou pas partition, ça n'a pas d'impact sur les perfomances d'un disque.

Je ne crois pas pouvoir faire plus clair que ça.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Avril 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait les miens sur Windows (Fat32 / NTFS), BeOS (BFS), Linux (ext2, ReiserFS) et ca a toujours ete catastrophique. Attention, les fichiers a deplacer doivent etre plus gros que la taille de ton buffer memoire pour rester objectif. Exemple : un repertoire bourre de films.



J'ai fais mes tests sous Mac OS 9.1 ou 2, ch'sais plus, mais avec un buffer de 128 ou 256 Ko, je me souviens plus, mais c'était le mini accepté par Mac OS, comme il convient pour les tests Norton.



			
				HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Je suppose que tu parlais de Windows pour parler de la defragmentation avec Norton. Je suis a 100% d'accord avec toi, mais on n'est pas sur un forum Windows, si ? Sous OS X c'est different, avec HFS+. Maintenant, c'est sur, ca ne fait pas de mal (faudrait quand meme pas que les nouveaux s'imaginent qu'il *faut* absolument le faire tous les quinze jours... Et pour la perte de donnees, tu sais que j'ai deja ecrit avoir perdu le contenu de partitions. Pas flingue de disque bien sur.



Non, je parlais de Mac OS X (Norton SystemWork 2003). Je n'ai jamais eu de PC Chez moi (à l'époque ou je bossais sur PC, j'avais un Atari à la maison). Mais si ton disque est partitionné, seule la partition système est victime du phénomène de fragmentation excessive engendré par Mac OS X, donc, on peut défragmenter beaucoup moins souvent.

Quant-à la perte du contenu d'une partition, rien ne peut t'en protéger à 100%, mais sur le même disque, tu perds moins s'il y a quatre partitions que s'il y n'y en a qu'une (parce qu'un disque est obligatoirement partitionné, la seule chose qui change, c'est le nombre de partitions, une ou plusieurs) C.Q.F.D.


----------



## HmJ (21 Avril 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> 1/ Prend 1 disque (1 seul disque, et donc pas 2) partionné en 2.
> 2/ Copie un fichier de la partition 1 à la partition 2 : note le temps que prend la copie
> 3/ Copie maintenant le même fichier mais sur la même partition (en maintenant la touche ALT) dans un autre dossier : note le temps que prend cette copie.
> 4/ Compare les 2 résultats, tu dois trouver grosso merdo la même chose.
> ...



Nan Marc. Le theme etait, en gros : "tu perds du temps avec tes partitions, parce que le jour ou tu te rends compte que tu dois deplacer tes fichiers de l'une a l'autre, ton ordi va ramer."

Si tu avais une seule partition, pas besoin de faire de la copie de partition a partition, c'est ce temps que tu gagnes. Puisque, a la place, le deplacement revient a changer un lien, operation infiniement plus rapide.

Maintenant, effectivement, si tu veux copier (dupliquer devrait-on dire ?) ton fichier, soit sur la meme partition soit sur une autre partition du meme disque, la duree sera sensiblement egale (ca demande quand meme du CPU et c'est pourquoi, il y a qq annees, je voyais une telle difference).


----------



## Timekeeper (23 Avril 2006)

Pfiou...

Aller je vais semer un peu plus le souk : donc sur un disque partitionné, les fichiers sont tous écrits à la queu-leu-leu, comme si  il n'y avait qu'une partition ?
Donc dans ce cas, copier/coller ou cloner les fichiers *d'une partition à une autre* (et non d'un disque à l'autre), ne sert à rien pour "défragmenter à la hache", est-ce bien ça ?
_(Ca n'a pas grand chose à voir avec un message précédent, c'est une question qui vient de me passer par la tête.)_


Bon, j'en revient à la discussion :


			
				HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Mauvaise idee parce que ces transferts sont une catastrophe au niveau performances. Tu parcours la table de partition pour trouver un fichier, tu la relis pour deplacer le fichier, bref tu passes ton temps a faire des aller retours d'une partition a l'autre mais sur le meme equipement. Tres mauvais, fais un test et tu verras.


 Admettons que je ne gagne rien à partitionner, cet inconvénient que tu site _(et dont on discute encore)_ ne me concerne pas, puisque je m'amuse pas à transférer mes montages de partition à partition (quel intérêt ?)


----------



## Aziraphale (9 Juin 2006)

salut à tous et toutes

j'ai acheté cet aprem un Lacie D2 triple interface.
Quand je l'ai branché j'ai eu le message suivant : Ce disque est illisible, souhaitez-vous linitialiser ?
jai testé avec le cable firewire 800 puis 400 : même message d'erreur.
D'après la faq de LaCie, cela signifie que le disque est endommagé or il est neuf. 

le message me propose "initialiser "ignorer" "ejecter" pour l'instant j'ai tjs fait ejecter.

Je ne sais pas si ça a un rapport mais mon disque dur interne a été changé par Apple Center y'a tout juste 10 jours (suite à un crash) d'après l'utilitaire de disque le volume interne est ok. par contre quand j'ai essayé de réparer les autorisations, j'ai eu un message du genre "perte de la connexion" (là j'ai un peu paniquer et j'ai pas osé insister)

c'est grave docteur(s) ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2006)

Premier point, tes problèmes ne sont pas liés.

1) Le disque externe : le message ne signifie pas que le disque est endommagé, il ne prend cette signification que lorsque le disque était précédemment en service, dans le cas du tien, le message veut juste dire que ton disque doit être formaté avant emploi. Utilitaires de disque est ton ami (effacer le disque), ou alors, lors du message, tu choisis "initialiser".

2) Le message : "perte de connexion" pour le disque interne, lors d'une réparation des autorisations : il ne signifie pas un problème matériel, mais logiciel. Je ne me souviens plus lequel, mais je suis presque sûr qu'il a déjà été traité sur ces forums, fais une recherche sur "perte de connexion", tu devrais trouver (et avant de procéder aux réparations, tu formates ton disque externe, et tu sauvegardes tes données ... A tout hasard).


----------



## Aziraphale (12 Juin 2006)

ok merci !

c'est quand même bizarre que je sois obligé de formater ce DDE : sur le mode d'emploi, seul les windows doivent formater vu que je l'ai acheter rue montgallet, j'espere que ça signifie pas que c'est un DDE qui a déjà été utilisé par un PCiste et revendu comme neuf par la boutique


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2006)

Rue Montgallet ? :mouais:


----------



## Aziraphale (12 Juin 2006)

oups j'aurais du préciser : la rue Montgallet c'est à Paris un quartier avec plein de boutiques d'informatique aux prix plus bas que les grandes enseignes mais dont la réputation n'est pas tjs très bonne niveau  sav et honneteté


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Rue Montgallet ? :mouais:



a, en plus concis, exactement la même signification que :



			
				Aziraphale a dit:
			
		

> la rue Montgallet c'est à Paris un quartier avec plein de boutiques d'informatique aux prix plus bas que les grandes enseignes&#8230; mais dont la réputation n'est pas tjs très bonne niveau  sav et honneteté



ou bien que:  "les gaijins sont un gibier *à plumes* comme les autres"


----------



## Aziraphale (12 Juin 2006)

:rose:


ouai en gros je retourne au magasin et je demande à le changer c'est ça ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2006)

Ben, si il fonctionne après formatage, je ne vois pas pourquoi, tu risque de te faire refiler un canard encore plus boiteux à la place !


----------



## Aziraphale (12 Juin 2006)

ok merci de tes conseils 

je viens de reformater le DDE et tout à l'air nickel


----------



## Imaginus (12 Juin 2006)

Il faudrait à jour que je pense à ramené une caisse de grenade de Russie pour tous les gamins qui se font plumer dans cette trop celebre rue.:rateau:


----------



## Aziraphale (12 Juin 2006)

euh t'es mignon mais primo on peut se faire plumer sans être un gamin D), secundo ça fait un moment que je vais là-bas et je n'avais jamais eu aucun soucis d'ailleurs pour le DDE, je n'ai que des soupçons rien n'indique que ça vienne de la boutique


----------



## Aziraphale (12 Juin 2006)

pour info, le support technique de La Cie vient de me répondre :



> Bonjour,
> 
> C'est normal il faut l'initialiser.
> 
> ...


----------



## gébébégé (26 Décembre 2006)

Après lecture des différentes discussions sur les rapports équivoques entre iMac et DD externe laCie, après avoir rencontré les mêmes problèmes de montage sur le bureau de mon disque d2 extrême de 160 Go, je confirme que cette marque est, malgré son monopole, assez aléatoire quant à la fiabilité de ses produits

J' ai rapporté 4 fois depuis le mois de mars un disque triple extrême d2 parce que parfois il monte, parfois il monte pas,... parfois sur mon iMac, parfois sur celui d'un autre et pas sur le mien.

Pour finir, mon revendeur a pu joindre le service technique dde laCie qui a envoyé un nouveau transfo plus puissant pour règler les problèmes d'alimentation électrique. On va voir...
Entre temps, laCie m'a demandé de formater leur disque:sleep:
Comme c'est déjà fait - en HFS+ bien sûr ! - je me demande si je dois vraiment le refaire et à cette occasion  repartitionner d'une autre façon. 
J'ai une parttion de 40 Go pour un ibook G3 et le reste pour l'iMac Intel


----------



## manouche132 (29 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Un petit post pour remercier Macgeneration pour ce fil de discussion...

J'avais acheté un disk externe lacie exterme 250 go triple interface (usb, firewire 400 et 800).
Mon disk a lâché il y a 2 ans, j'ai décidé il y a 6 mois d'en acheter un nouveau de 750 Go. Mais il ne montait qu'en master et faisait pas mal de bruit (Des petits clics). 
À la lecture de ce fil j'ai mis à jour le logiciel interne du disk téléchargé sur le support de lacie. Et là miracle plus de clic, le disk monte normalement.
Par contre je l'ai laissé en "master", je n'arrive pas à trouver de doc. précise... mais bon il marche comme cela.

Merci en tout cas.
@+
Manu


----------



## mlle0bulle (18 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à tous =) 

Je fais appel à vous en dernier recours car là, je sèche face aux caprice du DDE .. 
Petites explications, pour grands remerciements si vous possédez la réponse à tous ces maux. 
J'ai un macbook sous leopard, branché depuis quelques mois à un DDE Lacie qui fonctionne généralement parfaitement bien. Seulement c'est la seconde fois que monsieur refuse de monter sur le bureau, suite aux merveilleuses mises à jour de Intego Backup Assistant . Tout d'abord j'ouvre l'utilitaire de disque, qui le voit très bien, mais refuse toute action, impossibilité de le vérifier ou de réparer quoique ce soit. Puis, il monte sur le bureau. Là, parfois l'utilitaire accepte de le vérifier, mais il échoue. Idem pour les réparations. ( Mais les vérifications & réparations d'autorisation ne me sont pas proposées :S ). Le disque est en lecture seule, et jusque là rien ne l'a fait changer d'avis. Pomme-I en tant qu'administrateur pour changer les autorisations ( d'ailleurs je me demande, ne pourrai-je pas modifier ces autorisations en tant que super-utilisateur ? si oui, comment :rose: ). 

Le pire, c'est que ce problème s'est déjà posé, je me souviens lors de sa première fois plusieurs personnes en parlaient sur les forums et là, impossible de les retrouver ! Il me semble que beaucoup ne voyaient que le re-formatage mais je m'en étais sortie autrement ... la question est comment ? Mlle Bulle = Poisson rouge. 
Un tour de bocal et c'est oublié  

J'espère sincèrement que vous pourrez m'aider et merci d'avance des quelques minutes que vous passez sur le problème 

Bonne soirée


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Mars 2009)

Mouai... la solution pourrait passer par le root.

Sur Leopard ça se passe dans l'Utilitaire d'annuaire. Taper "root" dans l'aide du Finder et vous obtiendrez le détail de la procédure pour vous loger en root et passer les droits du disque ne lecture écriture pour tous.

Sinon, démarrer sur le DVD d'installation dont l'utilitaire de disque dispose des droits root.


----------



## mlle0bulle (18 Mars 2009)

Malheureusement rien n'y fait  ..
Mais merci de ton aide j'avais quelques problème avec le mode root .

Autres idées  ?


----------



## mlle0bulle (19 Mars 2009)

Une nouvelle, un certain _unknown n'apparaissant que dans la session root a les autorisations requises pour le dde ..


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Mars 2009)

mlle0bulle a dit:


> Une nouvelle, un certain _unknown n'apparaissant que dans la session root a les autorisations requises pour le dde ..



Il faut vous ajouter à la liste et vous donner les droits nécessaires (lecture écriture)


----------



## mlle0bulle (19 Mars 2009)

C'est bien ce que j'ai fait, mais il me met automatiquement en lecture seule avec impossibilité de le changer :'(

Merci quand même =)


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Mars 2009)

mlle0bulle a dit:


> C'est bien ce que j'ai fait, mais il me met automatiquement en lecture seule avec impossibilité de le changer :'(
> 
> Merci quand même =)



N'y aurait-il pas un blocage "mécanique" à ce disque ?


----------



## mlle0bulle (20 Mars 2009)

Je ne pense pas, je ne lui ai rien fait, pas touché, sauf l'allumer et l'éteindre une fois ou deux pour le faire remonter ce qui n'a pas été vain. Il marchait parfaitement jusqu'à cette maudite mise à jour. Et les branchements n'ont pas été changés non plus. Entends-tu plus mécanique encore ?

Une pitite question encore .. Time Machine permet - il de retourner dans le temps même vis à vis des mises à jour qu'il effacerai donc ou non ?

Merci de ton aide =)


----------



## PO_ (20 Mars 2009)

Il y a des chances que cela te restaure l'application comme elle était avant la mise à jour, oui. En revanche, j'ignore totalement comment cela peut se passer pour tous es fichiers annexes à l'application elle-même, et il peut y en avoir beaucoup.

Cela dit, si l'application mise à jour à endommagé les données sur ton disque, les dégâts, eux, persisteront, malheuereusement.

As tu essayé d'effacer ton disque dur, au moyen de l'outil disque dur ? Au besoin, agir au niveau de l'onglet "Partitionner", pour agir "en profondeur" ?


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Mars 2009)

Par "blocage mécanique" j'avais à l'esprit une aventure qui est arrivé un jour à une de mes connaissances avec une clef USB bloquée en lecture seulement. Celle-ci disposait d'un système de sécurité (un petit loquet à glisser) qui empêchait toute écriture, un peu comme au temps des disquettes 3,5'.

Il est vraiment étrange que ce disque résiste au super utilisateur... 

Je crains qu'un effacement et même en recréant la partition, comme le sugère PO_ ne soit la seule solution.

Sinon il faudrait pouvoir jouer du Terminal et de la ligne de commande [mount] (trop novice à cet exercice, je ne m'avancerai pas à donner une formule magique dont je ne connais pas les conséquences).

Bompi, si tu passes par ici, c'est le moment de démontrer toute la puissance du coté obscur.


----------



## PO_ (20 Mars 2009)

côté obscur, côté obscur ... uniquement pour celui qui comme moi, ne possède pas les lumières nécessaires.


----------



## mlle0bulle (21 Mars 2009)

Non, il n'existe pas de bouton de ce type sur le dd  ..

J'ai trouvé un disque ayant assez d'espace pour que je copie ses données et puis je vais tenter de le re-formater parce que là effectivement je sèche aussi complètement . Merci beaucoup beaucoup de votre aide =) ! ! !


----------



## mlle0bulle (22 Mars 2009)

Après re formatage, le problème est résolu. Merci à vous =) !


----------

